# natural dyes for hair and hide



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I wasn't sure which section this would best fit in, it can be moved if there is a more suitable place. 

I make drums out of my goat hides, and I am in the process of setting up a gallery and sale room for them, hope to have it finished by late summer. 

I was wondering if there were any bright colored natural dyes that would stain white hair and untanned hide, and keep their bright color? I absolutely love the color of beet juice, but I've heard that it fades over time. 

What I am thinking of, is taking a white hide, and putting it on a djembe drum shell, like this  (that is not one of my drums, just a picture that I found online). But I want to use some kind of bright colored natural dye to give it a small splatter of color on the head. I don't want to dye the whole thing, just a small part of it. But I need something that will stain the hide and the hair, and will keep its color for a long time. I would also prefer something that is organic and/or can be made at home. 

Anybody know of anything that would work?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm, this may be difficult. Are you talking about dyeing just that edge around the top of the drum? I'm not expert at all but from what I know natural dyes aren't known for their color fastness (staying power) put that together with the fast that it will get a lot of wear and tear. Now another thing to consider is that just because it is a natural dye does not mean it is safe by any measure of the word. In fast many of the mordants are toxic and caution needs to be used when dyeing and disposing of the waste water. There are organic commercial dyes here's one source I found http://www.abbeycolor.com/organic-dyes.php and an other http://www.earthues.com/ Keep in mind that hair and I assume skin are protein fibers so you will need a dye for protein fibers or one that may be called an acid dye. A dye for cotton, wood, or paper would not work. 

Also some colors are notorious for bleeding, reds and any dye with red in it is the best example. You have to do a lot of rinsing to get all excess red out.

Good luck. This sounds interesting. Post a picture when you get one done.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just thought of another source of information for you and maybe dyes. Tandy Leather http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/home/home.aspx

And just because you use a commercial dye doesn't make it bad for you. Do your research.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You could see what henna does - it's shades of brown and orange, usually, not too exciting, but it stains both human skin and human hair so I think it would work on the hides! Just google "henna body art" to get an idea.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

In order to make the dye 'stick' you have to use a mordant. Alum is the most easily accessible, and least toxic, and produces the 'purest' colors. Coreopsis flowers can produce a bright pumpkin orange, using an alum mordant. 

It would be something to look into. Black walnut produces a beautiful brown with no mordant (alot easier, but it's not very colorful).


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome ideas, everyone! Thanks so much and I will definitely post pictures. I have also heard that tobacco leaves will stain wet hide, so may give that a try as well. I am definitely looking to stain the hide itself, not just the hair.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Back in the day when I was brain tanning, beading and making par fleche, I would use dry tempura paint to color my hides. I'd dampen my hides, brush on the dry paint, then mist it again.

I have clothing articles over 15 years old and the paint is holding up just great.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I know that you can use Kool Aid to dye protein fibers. Comes in a wide range of colors. Super cheap and easy to find and it doesn't need a mordant. It is already an acid dye. :banana: It has been staining kids and their clothes for decades now :gaptooth:

Carrie in SD


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

cwgrl23, that's a brilliant idea! It stains your fingers too without mordant so it should work on skins! 

MLF - that's cool about the paints. I had no idea!

What a clever bunch of people we have here.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I just found out that you can use Gentian Violet as a dye!

http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/board/crafts/beauty/4793-using-gentian-violet-as-hair-dye

Learn something every day


----------

